# Type of bits????



## asrubin (Jan 1, 2008)

I would like to make some small to medium size bowties. What size bit shall I use to cut these out? Thanks to all, as I am still producing lots of sawdust.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi asrubin

Two ways to get the job done 

butterfly bit or a lnlay set will do it 

http://pricecutter.com/search.asp?ss=butterfly&x=12&y=8

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=PAT--&product=PA083
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=PAT--


templates
http://www.woodpeck.com/eclubspecials.html


===========


asrubin said:


> I would like to make some small to medium size bowties. What size bit shall I use to cut these out? Thanks to all, as I am still producing lots of sawdust.


----------



## asrubin (Jan 1, 2008)

thanks
alan


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome asrubin

I did add a snapshot or two of the bow tie and the inlay kit...the one with the mill end is not the norm but it makes it a quicker job to hog out the pocket hole

The Bow Tie can be cut off to what every size you need and are great for joints.  but they must be made out of hardwood ...
The Bow Tie bit can do both jobs, make the bow tie or cut slot for them ,see snapshot..
It will also let you make many diff. sizes, the easy way is to rip your stock up and glue it up, you and make some real neat ones, like the dual bow tie,then glue on a back up plate then insert it into the pocket hole and use light epoxy to fill the hole in...or don't use epoxy and trim off the backup plate once it's in pocket..  


==========


asrubin said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> alan


----------

